# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Platnene pelene_odmah posli poroda

## ardnas

Pozdrav svima, nisam još mama ,ali je moja prijateljica rodila pa me jako interesira sljedeće. Kada beba dođe doma da li se smije zamatati u pampersice, ja iskreno mislim da ne smije, al svi me čudnop gledaju kad to kažem. Molim iskusne mame da mi odgovore, kako bih pomogla prijateljici.
lp

----------


## Sun

ne kužim tvoje pitanje... kako to misliš da li se smije zamatati u pampersice? Jel si možda mislila da li se smije odmah u platnene?
u tom slučaju odgovor je da   :Smile:

----------


## ardnas

da, na to sam mislila, hvala na odgovoru.

----------


## branka1

Ja sam ti odgovorila na drugom topicu, ali isto to sam i ja pomislila - da si mislila može li se odmah u platnene.

----------


## ardnas

Znam, pročitala sam, hvala ti.
lp

----------

